# Vsphere on iPad



## manu_nz09 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi I m trying to access vsphere on my iPad 
It's all working fine but problem is only works wen I m in office 
We have a isa server so my question do I have to create a rule so I can RDP or access any server outside my network on my iPad

Thanks in advance


----------

